# Saizen 8mg click.easy



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Today i received some Saizen click.easy pens. Normally i use the 15 or 30iu Norditropin pens but i wanted to try the Saizen this time.

Can i expect exactly the same results that Norditropin gives me? Or is the Saizen different in some way? I love the Norditropin pens, so i hope this one will be at least as good lol.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

If both legit results will be identical


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

BigRS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i received some Saizen click.easy pens. Normally i use the 15 or 30iu Norditropin pens but i wanted to try the Saizen this time.
> 
> Can i expect exactly the same results that Norditropin gives me? Or is the Saizen different in some way? I love the Norditropin pens, so i hope this one will be at least as good lol.


8mg or 8.8mg? There are some fakes going around right now I believe.


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you tried both mate?


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

I have this one, 8mg.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

BigRS said:


> View attachment 159695
> 
> 
> I have this one, 8mg.


It should be 8.8mg with 1.51ml solution. I am pretty certain they don't do an 8mg?!


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

You really think fakers would go through all that trouble before checking if there even is a 8mg version? 

Im pretty sure that there is a 8mg version in some countries. This one is from Spain.

http://www.merck.es/www.merck.es/es/images/Saizen_tcm503_76021.pdf?Version=


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

BigRS said:


> You really think fakers would go through all that trouble before checking if there even is a 8mg version?
> 
> Im pretty sure that there is a 8mg version in some countries. This one is from Spain.
> 
> http://www.merck.es/www.merck.es/es/images/Saizen_tcm503_76021.pdf?Version=


Honestly, sometimes yes. I don't know about spain, everything I buy is either FDA or from Turkey.

The only Saizen easy Click I have experience of is the 8.8mg pens.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bensif said:


> It should be 8.8mg with 1.51ml solution. I am pretty certain they don't do an 8mg?!


yes they do mate....i have the same ones

careful when you mix it to make sure you do not get to many bubbles.


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes they do mate....i have the same ones
> 
> careful when you mix it to make sure you do not get to many bubbles.


How do you rate them? And how many iu are you taking?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Came across this information today. I am sharing it in case it help someone.

Currently have seen about 150 kits that are circulating in Canada (Ontario specifically) which are perfect copies of the Gh , but filled with ghrp2. Be careful of saizen kits you buy.. and get the kit checked etc. as there is some filth selling them by the hundreds recently so be weary. The kits are the 150iu and look very convincing. Do your research and ensure you cover your ass cause if the price seems good.. its probably bull****.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigRS said:


> How do you rate them? And how many iu are you taking?


i take 6iu of these on training days and rate them highly...at the end of the day Pharma GH is pharma GH when genuine Pharma is compared an IU is just that an IU, due to the very strict manufacturing processes you will not get a situation where an iu is stronger in one brand than another as thats like saying a tonne of paper is not as heavy as a tonne of steel......



Ekseliksis said:


> Came across this information today. I am sharing it in case it help someone.
> 
> Currently have seen about 150 kits that are circulating in Canada (Ontario specifically) which are perfect copies of the Gh , but filled with ghrp2. Be careful of saizen kits you buy.. and get the kit checked etc. as there is some filth selling them by the hundreds recently so be weary. The kits are the 150iu and look very convincing. Do your research and ensure you cover your ass cause if the price seems good.. its probably bull****.


do you mean these kits that are pictured the click easy ones as i would be impressed if they could fake these, or the vials that are doing the round with 8.8mg in each vial as these are fake.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it applies to the cartriges/vials.

By the way they exist legit 8.8mg as the according to the Canadian (DIN) Drug information Numberhttp://chealth.canoe.ca/drug_info_details.asp?brand_name_id=1475):: The chealth website shows the following as available from Saizen:

Powder form (lyophilized):

02215136= 3.3mgs

02237971= 5mgs

02272083= 8.8mgs

Liquid GH cartridges , that are disposable and/or possibly refillable (the most unreliable imo):

Liquid 02350122= 6mgs

Liquid 02350130= 12mgs

Liquid 02350149= 20mgs Liquid "


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do not think you are talking about the same product.....the saison easy click product does come in 8mg

http://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/6472



the 8.8mg do exist but the ones that are in the UK now are 6 x 8.8mg vials in a box and they are fake......


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i take 6iu of these on training days and rate them highly...*at the end of the day Pharma GH is pharma GH when genuine Pharma is compared an IU is just that an IU, due to the very strict manufacturing processes you will not get a situation where an iu is stronger in one brand than another as thats like saying a tonne of paper is not as heavy as a tonne of steel......*
> 
> do you mean these kits that are pictured the click easy ones as i would be impressed if they could fake these, or the vials that are doing the round with 8.8mg in each vial as these are fake.


I do have to quote you for the bold part. I really don't think that it is like that. I now used 3 different pharm grade GH and the ''look'' they give can be very different. Nutropin AQ made me extremely bloofy....i looked huge and full but was also retaining a lot of water...looked like a bloated mess. With Genotropin and Norditropin i look very dry, hold almost no water but are not nearly as full as i was with Nutropin AQ. Nothing in my diet changed, just switched GH brands. With Genotropin and Norditropin i really need insulin, especially at +4iu.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well nutropinAQ is slightly different as it does not degrade as such due to what it is mixed with, but saying that I found no real extra fullness to nutropinAQ compared to all other genuine pharma GH I have used


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you use insulin with your GH mate? I really notice that i need it with my Norditropin. Just came off GH for about 4-5 weeks due too a long holiday in California, and i looked and felt much fuller without the GH. Now when i use insulin with the GH everything changes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigRS said:


> Do you use insulin with your GH mate? I really notice that i need it with my Norditropin. Just came off GH for about 4-5 weeks due too a long holiday in California, and i looked and felt much fuller without the GH. Now when i use insulin with the GH everything changes.


you NEED it with GH??

yes i have used insulin with GH many times.


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes i need it with higher doses of legit GH, otherwise i look much better without GH because it only dries me out and makes me flat.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

BigRS said:


> Do you use insulin with your GH mate? I really notice that i need it with my Norditropin. Just came off GH for about 4-5 weeks due too a long holiday in California, and i looked and felt much fuller without the GH. Now when i use insulin with the GH everything changes.


You were on holiday you would no doubt be eating differently to back home, giving a different look

I cant say i notice a difference between saizen or humatrope either the main differences are between different AAS, different stages of the cycle and different diet changes or variable refeed calories.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigRS said:


> Yes i need it with higher doses of legit GH, otherwise i look much better without GH because it only dries me out and makes me flat.


weirdly i am much fuller in general when on GH.....


----------

